# Who has the highest paid Paramedics?



## ExpatMedic0 (Feb 18, 2013)

Who has the highest paid Paramedics in the USA? What is the highest you have herd of or know of? Many of the labor statistic websites do not list specific agencies or accurately give the top out pay for medics at an individual agency.

This post is really just for fun, but also I am curious... Just who is the highest paid out there? 

The following conditions must apply
-OT excluded
-Dual role Firefighter/medic, police officer/medic, ect are excluded (only single role Paramedics)
-Management excluded 

PS: I know many things come into consideration such as a cost of living, retirement plans, so on and so forth.


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 18, 2013)

Well damn, mine's excluded. I want to say WilCo is in the mid to high 50s without OT. That's the highest I've heard.


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 18, 2013)

Are we talking initial, maximum, or average?

MCHD here in Texas pays a pretty penny to their medics.   Looking on their site, a non-management medic can earn from $55,000 to $75,600 / yr.


My agency is $43,000 to $65,000 without management.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Feb 18, 2013)

a google search brings up mixed results for SSFD single role paramedics starting in the mid $80,000 and topping out at over $100,000. Not sure if anyone can confirm this I have been unable to.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Feb 18, 2013)

Lets say initial and maximum. Although I find the maximum number more interesting.


----------



## RocketMedic (Feb 18, 2013)

Not EMSA-Oklahoma. We start our paramedics at about $37,000 a year with our current pay schedule, increasing to a maximum without additional OT of about $47,000. 

It's not terrible, though. There's a pair of outfits in OK (Wadley's Ambulance in Purcell, Sinor in Weatherford/Clinton) that pay $21k-$25k/year for paramedics. That's simply not livable.


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 18, 2013)

schulz said:


> a google search brings up mixed results for SSFD single role paramedics starting in the mid $80,000 and topping out at over $100,000. Not sure if anyone can confirm this I have been unable to.



That's our range for single role paramedics in our FD. With overtime, they can easily get to 130k or higher.


----------



## Summit (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm pretty sure they start in the low 20s/hr around here.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Feb 18, 2013)

FDNY Rescue Medic pay is $75,000. But, this is NYC...


----------



## BeachMedic (Feb 18, 2013)

I know San Fracisco FD starts their single role medics at around 90k for 4 10 hour shifts a week. EMTs at around 72k. They rarely hire though.  Tough to get on.  Highest paid private Medics in the area are AMR San Mateo. They got a killer union contract. 15 steps raises and built in overtime after 8 hours. They work 12s so its daily overtime.


----------



## BeachMedic (Feb 18, 2013)

NYMedic828 said:


> FDNY Rescue Medic pay is $75,000. But, this is NYC...



How far does 75k go in Brooklyn or Queens?


----------



## Medic One (Feb 18, 2013)

Our starting pay is $67/yr with pension and 401k, and city bennies. 

We get time and half for OT, double time for holidays, 1 sick day earned each month, 10 vacations day/yr, 8 training days/yr (can be used for Conferences or extended vacation), 3 personal days/yr, and all comp time earned in leu of the OT pay is paid out as straight time or paid time off ( for vacations etc). 

I average close to $80-90k/yr if I balance the OT, scheduled holidays and comp correctly to fill the wallet and still take a good amount of comp and vacation days off.  This year I was $103!shy of 80k. 

Our EMS is a municipal agency working as a division of the Police Department. Basically Police Department Based EMS....we are not cops just PD based paramedics.

Then add the other 21k from my part time gig, not too bad of a salary.


----------



## fast65 (Feb 18, 2013)

We start around $40k/year, going up to a max of I believe $77k/year.


----------



## feldy (Feb 18, 2013)

My service is fairly on the high side for both medics/emts ...we also get A LOT of overtime (sometimes mandatory).


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 18, 2013)

feldy said:


> My service is fairly on the high side for both medics/emts ...we also get A LOT of overtime (sometimes mandatory).



Do you have numbers? High is relative.


----------



## mrg86 (Feb 18, 2013)

I am told that King County Medic One starts at $69K right out of school and tops out around $100k.


----------



## CANDawg (Feb 18, 2013)

Rig work in Alberta.

I've heard of medics making $1000.... a day.

No, that's not a typo.


----------



## eprex (Feb 18, 2013)

BeachMedic said:


> How far does 75k go in Brooklyn or Queens?



Just fine I'd say. Rent isn't THAT expensive in queens and brooklyn, it just depends on the area. You could live in plenty of places on LI with that salary if your spouse makes equal or more.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 18, 2013)

Medic One said:


> Our starting pay is $67/yr with pension and 401k, and city bennies.
> 
> We get time and half for OT, double time for holidays, 1 sick day earned each month, 10 vacations day/yr, 8 training days/yr (can be used for Conferences or extended vacation), 3 personal days/yr, and all comp time earned in leu of the OT pay is paid out as straight time or paid time off ( for vacations etc).
> 
> ...



Where is this... And are you hiring?


----------



## Wheel (Feb 18, 2013)

There should be a requirement that you have to name the agency for this thread.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 18, 2013)

Agreed. 

At Sussex, new Medics start around 43,000 and top out at around 67,000 for non supervisory/non FTO. 
Not counting the plentiful overtime. Also a non contributory pension and decent benefits in a very low cost of living area.


----------



## Wheel (Feb 18, 2013)

Lee County, Fl (on my list of places I would really like to work) starts at $52,000, top out at $73,000 from what I've read.


----------



## RocketMedic (Feb 19, 2013)

As previously mentioned, EMSA starts at about $37,000 and goes to about $47-50k/yr with our base schedule. Many people (myself included) are a little higher than our base wages would imply, but we work a lot of OT.

AMR-Alamogordo was $36-40k/year.

Culberson County was about $35k/year FT.

Sierra Vista Hospital in Truth or Consequences would have been about $25,000/year FT without OT...ewww.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Feb 19, 2013)

wow I am surprised to hear so many agencies paying close to or around 80-100k+ for single role field paramedics. Any other places worth mentioning? Name the agency if possible


----------



## Medic Tim (Feb 19, 2013)

albertaEMS said:


> Rig work in Alberta.
> 
> I've heard of medics making $1000.... a day.
> 
> No, that's not a typo.



While I dont make that much in the oil fields.... It is close.


----------



## stemi (Feb 19, 2013)

Definetely San Francisco Fire, which does hire single role medics, or AMR in San Mateo County.


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 19, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> That's our range for single role paramedics in our FD. With overtime, they can easily get to 130k or higher.



San Antonio FD. You start off as a firefighter, but once you get into EMS they take your gear and you're a single-role medic.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Feb 20, 2013)

stemi said:


> Definetely San Francisco Fire, which does hire single role medics, or AMR in San Mateo County.



That's excellent to hear! I start my orientation this week with AMR San Mateo


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Feb 20, 2013)

Corky said:


> That's excellent to hear! I start my orientation this week with AMR San Mateo



anyone know there actual pay range? Is it comparable to SFFD single role medics?


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Feb 20, 2013)

You can find the 2012 CBA online. It is still the existing contract


Www.Nemsausa.Org/userfiles/file/nemsa_san_mateo_cba_2010-2012.pdf


----------



## DeepFreeze (Feb 20, 2013)

*Boston EMS*

For the Boston area, BEMS makes the most.

Medics start at 29.87/hr and top out at 36.35/hr, this doesn't include longevity bonus, hazardous duty pay, shift differentials, etc. Plus 2 weeks vacation and 15 sick days a year to start, 3 weeks at 5 yrs, 4 at 10, 5 at 15 and 6 at 20, also 15 paid holidays a year and a decent amount of OT, very little forced.

And did I mention a PENSION for 32 years of service?

Needless to say, it is pretty hard to get in.

 I checked boingo's previous post about BEMS, because I had to confirm the sick time and pay, mostly because I heard 27/hr-40/hr. Either way it isn't a bad gig to get into, if you only want to do EMS.


----------



## meick77 (Mar 1, 2013)

Medic One said:


> Our starting pay is $67/yr with pension and 401k, and city bennies.
> 
> We get time and half for OT, double time for holidays, 1 sick day earned each month, 10 vacations day/yr, 8 training days/yr (can be used for Conferences or extended vacation), 3 personal days/yr, and all comp time earned in leu of the OT pay is paid out as straight time or paid time off ( for vacations etc).
> 
> ...




Where do you work???


----------



## truetiger (Mar 1, 2013)

Around here many pay around 60-70k, usually with free benefits and a pension. Not too bad considering the cost of living in the US.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 2, 2013)

truetiger said:


> Around here many pay around 60-70k, usually with free benefits and a pension. Not too bad considering the cost of living in the US.



Single role third service? Or fire?


----------



## akflightmedic (Mar 2, 2013)

DeepFreeze said:


> And did I mention a PENSION for 32 years of service?



This is worth bragging over??? Who the heck makes 32 years in EMS...very few.

Pensions in our line should be 25 years maximum...ideal would be 20.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Mar 2, 2013)

akflightmedic said:


> This is worth bragging over??? Who the heck makes 32 years in EMS...very few.
> 
> Pensions in our line should be 25 years maximum...ideal would be 20.



Ya I thought the same, but then again many in EMS get no pension at all


----------



## NYMedic828 (Mar 2, 2013)

BeachMedic said:


> How far does 75k go in Brooklyn or Queens?



Depends how you want to live.

Its certainly a livable wage.


----------



## Hockey (Mar 4, 2013)

$13 or so per hour here in Michigan.  One other place starts some around $15-16.  

FD you'll get more, but good luck getting hired with good job security.  

Average medic pay here is $10-$13


----------



## truetiger (Mar 4, 2013)

Single role third service. A few agencies in the suburbs pay fire medics 80-100k.


----------



## Too Old To Work (Mar 6, 2013)

13 holidays, not 15. 32 years AND age 55. Paramedic is a promotional position, so no one is hired as a paramedic. 



DeepFreeze said:


> For the Boston area, BEMS makes the most.
> 
> Medics start at 29.87/hr and top out at 36.35/hr, this doesn't include longevity bonus, hazardous duty pay, shift differentials, etc. Plus 2 weeks vacation and 15 sick days a year to start, 3 weeks at 5 yrs, 4 at 10, 5 at 15 and 6 at 20, also 15 paid holidays a year and a decent amount of OT, very little forced.
> 
> ...


----------



## cruiseforever (Mar 8, 2013)

akflightmedic said:


> This is worth bragging over??? Who the heck makes 32 years in EMS...very few.
> 
> Pensions in our line should be 25 years maximum...ideal would be 20.




I would have to disagree.  I have been working as a medic for 24 years.  I have yet to reach the top.  There a many that have 30+ years.


----------



## akflightmedic (Mar 8, 2013)

cruiseforever said:


> I would have to disagree.  I have been working as a medic for 24 years.  I have yet to reach the top.  There a many that have 30+ years.



Let me rephrase...very few stay with the same service for that length of time so collecting on that overly lengthy retirement requirement is highly unlikely.

Speaking as a national collective and focusing only on paramedics in a single role emergency response system....I stand by my original statement.

Do you disagree that the retirement time should be shortened?


----------



## cruiseforever (Mar 9, 2013)

I agree if you have a retirement that pays out on lenght of service 32 years is way too long.  Now days it seems most retirements are when you hit a certain age. 

I think that is why we have so many with 25+ years of service.  They started young and have been happy with the life style they have.


----------



## djarmpit (Mar 9, 2013)

stemi said:


> Definetely San Francisco Fire, which does hire single role medics, or AMR in San Mateo County.





They do!?!?!


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Mar 10, 2013)

djarmpit said:


> They do!?!?!



Ya the cost of living is high, but SFFD EMS appears to be one agency on top of the list. They hire single role medics


----------

